# Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage



## Seany (27. Juni 2017)

Moin,
hab neben dem Spinnfischen meine Leidenschaft zum Matchangeln entdeckt, hab momentan allerdings noch Probleme bzgl der Montage mit dem Waggler.
Hab mich bei Google, Youtube und hier im Forum mal umgesehen, konnte allerdings keine befriedigende Hilfe bekommen.

Momentan befestige ich einen Stopperknoten, eine Perle, den Waggler und die angegebene Bebleiung an der Hauptschnur, darunter einen Wirbel und dann ein Vorfach mit Haken. 
Das Ganze dann als Laufposenmontage. 
Schön und gut, damit habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass der Waggler mal komplett untergeht, mal zu weit aus dem Wasser ragt etc. Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso, aber das der Waggler mal richtig aus dem Wasser ragt, hab ich nur selten, obwohl ich die Bebleiung mehrfach schon überprüft hab.

Ich fisch meistens an dem gleichen Gewässer, ist ein Kanal mit ca. 5 Metern Breite.
Woran kann das liegen? Ausgelotet hab ich das Gewässer noch nie. In den Videos die ich mir angesehen habe wurde oft noch das Vorfach leicht bebleit. Wieso?
Hoffe hier findet sich jemand, der mir da ein paar Ratschläge zur Montage und zur Vorgehensweise geben kann. Würd mich sehr freuen!

MfG


----------



## FranzJosef (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Na, wenn die Pose bzw. der Waggler mal a)-hoch und mal b)-tief steht (bei unveränderter Bebleiung!) heisst das, dass mal alle Bleie a)-keinen Bodenkontakt haben und b)- einmal ein paar Bleie auf Grund liegen und so nicht am Waggler ziehen.
Allerdings kann es auch sein, dass der Waggler so empfindlich ist, dass bereits unterschiedlich dicke Regenwürmer (die ja unterschiedlich wiegen) den Unterschied zwischen versunkenem und zu hoch stehendem (oder gar liegendem) Waggler ausmachen.

Vorfächer werden oft leicht bebleit, um sicherzustellen, dass der Köder/Wurm nur in einer exakten Range vom Boden aufschwimmt/auftreibt. Ansonsten hat der Köder/Wurm im schlimmsten Fall soviel Auftrieb, dass er die Bebleiung aufhebt und den Waggler zum Liegen bringt.


----------



## Fr33 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Hallo Seany,

Achtung - der Text wird länger 

Ich fische nach wie vor gerne mit der Matchrute. Ist einfach was anderes als auf eine Feederruten Spitze zu achten. Allerdings - und das hast du fest gestellt - ist die Sache nicht so einfach.

Die erste Frage die sich mir stellt, welche Waggler Modelle fischst du? Vorgebleite? Variowaggler die man wie nen Transformer in die Bestandteile zerlegen kann? Klassische unbebleite Bodied Waggler? Zoomer?

Ich fische generell eine Slider Montage (also Laufmontage). Allerdings habe ich hier schon erlebt, dass Posen Adapter usw. in Verbindung mit schlanken Schnurstoppern aus Monofiler nicht das wahre sind. Hier wirklich die feinsten Posenadapter nehmen die man finden kann. Stopperknoten binde ich aus dünner Mono (aber 0,02mm dicker als die Hauptschnur). Ist der Knoten ordentlich fest, dann verrutscht der auch nicht mehr.

Loten ist eig das A und O beim Posen fischen. Bei Brassen und co lege ich das kurze Vorfach (selbst gebunden) 24cm leicht auf. Beim Rotaugen fischen schwebt der Köder eine Handbreit über dem Grund. Daher loten!!!

Meine Montage sieht wie folgt aus:

1) Schnurstopper aus Mono (max 5 Wicklungen)
2) Posenadapter + Waggler
3) Gummiperle
4) kleiner Microwirbel
5) ca. 70-80cm Schnur auf dem die Hauptbebleiung sitzt (Schnellwechsel Olive und ein paar Schrote zum fixieren)

!!! Wichtig an der Stelle---- der Waggler darf im hängenden Zustand die Bebleiung nicht berühren!!! So gibt's beim Wurf keinen Tüdel... der erste Wirbel ist also eine Blockade, sodass der Waggler nicht weiter runter auf die Bleie rutschen kann!!!

6) Nach den Bleien wieder ein Mircowirbel
7) kurzes 25cm Vorfach

Die Hauptbebleiung sitzt bei mir in den unteren 2/3 des "Blei-Schnurstücks). Kurz vor dem letzten Microwirbel sitzen bei mir immer noch 2 Hebeschrote im Abstand von ein paar cm. Die Hebeschrote können ruhig No.8 oder sowas sein. 

LG
Sascha


----------



## Pupser (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Warum verwendest Du anstelle des ersten Microwirbels nicht einen zweiten Schurstopper?

Und warum Mono als Material für den Stopper und nicht weicheres geflochtenes Material? Würde das nicht besser durch die Ringe laufen?


----------



## Fr33 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Moin Pupser,

Ein 2. stopper (gebunden) geht auch - aber sobald der Waggler ein Vorgebleiter ist bzw. etwas mehr Masse hat, kann es passieren, dass der den Stopper verschiebt. Da ist dann ein Mircowirbel doch etwas fester. (Auch wenn man hier knoten muss).

Mit dünnem Geflecht hatte ich das auch schon versucht. Klappt nur bedingt. Musste zu oft den Stopper nachziehen. Wenn man den Stopper aus Mono mal fest gezogen hat, dann hält der komischischerwiese extrem gut.


----------



## Pupser (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Gibt dann auch keine Probleme, wenn Du die Stopper mal verschieben möchtest, oder sind sie dafür dann "zu fest"?


----------



## Fr33 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Ne das geht... vorrausgesetzt die Schnur wird bischen angefeuchtet. Man braucht aber dann schon etwas Druck. Hintergrund ist, dass selbt mit ner 420er Matchrute das Wasser teils tiefer ist und man den Stopper einkurbeln muss. So ein Mono Stopper ruscht doch ganz gut durch die feinen Ringe der Matchrute. Und vorallem er verschiebt sich nicht. Nix ist ärgerlicher als andauernt nachstellen/ausloten beim Fischen...


----------



## Pupser (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Wie behilfst Du Dir, wenn Wind und Strömung die Schnur soweit straffen, daß es den Waggler unter Wasser zieht.
Bei Wind ist es klar, Schnur entfetten und unter die Wasseroberfläche kurbeln.
Bei Strömung auch, Rute hoch und möglichst viel Schnur aus dem Wasser.
Was aber bei Strömung und Wind (auch an Stillgewässern)?

Ich rechne jetzt nicht mit einer Antwort alla ... Dann gehe ich Feedern...|supergri


----------



## Fr33 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Ich bin ehrlich... sobald ich seitlich STrömung habe (Kanal, Altarm usw,) ist die Matchrute bzw. die Posenmontage nicht meins. Dafür gibts dann wieder andere Methoden... wie z.B. Bolorute oder gar die lange Stipprute.....

Um die normale Drift (auch im See gibt es ja Strömungen) etwas zu unterdrücken muss man schwerer fischen. Ich packe dann ruhig 5-6gr Blei auf die Schnur. Schwere Vorgebleite Wagger (bsp. Exner Blue Match) helfen dann ganz gut. Schnur sollte immer unter Wasser sein. Am besten die Spitze der Rute paar cm eintauchen. Sinkschnur alle MS Skining Line kann ich jedem nur raten....

Muss man einfach bischen varieren. AM besten klappt die Waggler Montage eben in ruhigen Gewässern. Wird das Vorfach eh etwas aufgelegt, dann bleibt der Waggler mit deinem tiefen schwerpunkt und der Hauotbebleing auf der Schnur aber auch so gut bei leichter Drift stehen.


----------



## Pupser (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Merci :m


----------



## Seany (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Moin, schonmal danke für die Antworten.

Fische normalerweise mit schon vorgebleiten Wagglern von Zebco oder so.
Werde deine Montage demnächst mal ausprobieren, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin. Da der Kanal nicht allzu tief sein dürfte, muss ich die natürlich ein wenig anpassen, aber als Anleitung werd ich die nehmen.
Ich berichte dann mal. Und loten werd ich auch.

MfG


----------



## Seany (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Eine Frage hätt ich dann doch noch zu der Montage. Kann man sich nicht theoretisch den ersten Wirbel sparen? Also einfach nach dem Waggler die Bebleiung setzen (ggf vorher noch ne Perle), dann einen Wirbel und dann das Vorfach+Haken? Warum vorher nochmal einen Wirbel reinsetzen und dann erst das Blei?

Gruß

Edit: Ach ich Depp, hast ja geschrieben, dass der Wirbel als Blockade zwecks Vermeidung von Vertüdelung ist^^


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Also die Engländer wo das waggler / Match angeln ja herkommt handhaben die Montagen ja ein wenig anders als das hier in Deutschland oft gehandhabt wird. Hier wird der Waggler oft als Laufpose mit Schnurstopper montage eingesetzt. Auf der Insel, wird der Waggler eher als Festmontage verstanden und unten an der Öse mit 2 klemmbleie rechts und links fixiert. Danach dann dementsprechend und auch in Abhängigkeit von der Tragfähigkeit der Antenne kleinere Bleischrote auf Hauptschnur und Vorfach ,oft so das nur die Spitze des Wagglers noch rausguckt. Das bringt den Vorteil das der Waggler schon beim absinken bisse präzise anzeigen kann und von Wind dann später unbeeindruckt bleibt. 
Im aktuellen Heft von Fisch und Fang, wird das auf der DVD auch sehr gut erklärt kann ich dir empfehlen es mal zu gucken. 

LG Michael


----------



## Fr33 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fragen bzgl Wagglermontage*

Hallo Michael,

das ist richtig. In UK ist das die klassische Variante zum Rotaugen angeln und auch für Brassen und Güstern, wenn das Wasser nicht so tief ist. Problem gibt es, wenn du mehr als 1/2 Rutenlänge Wassertiefe hast. Dann kommt man um eine Laufmontage eig nicht herum....


----------

